# Today's venture: Updates with cut pics



## beachgurl (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's the grapefruit jasmine I did tonite .. finally getting the hang of swirls ..


----------



## elizabetty (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh that is so pretty well done.


----------



## surf girl (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the colours!  And I bet it smells great.  

Can't wait to see cut pics.


----------



## heartsong (Feb 11, 2009)

*x*

WHO-YAH!  love the colors and great job on the swirls!!!


----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous beachgurl!  I would love you to tell us how you swirl like that.....your colours are wonderful and _mmmmm_ - smells so good in my imagination :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Feb 11, 2009)

*You have got IT*

Yummy.
So pretty.


----------



## squeakyclean (Feb 12, 2009)

PURDY....Love the colors!!!


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 12, 2009)

Sure I'll tell you.  I used Tradewind's basic 8 to color (SoapMakerMan suggested them and let me tell you they're great).  You gotta get everything ready to go before you start.  So I used 3 colors, mixed them according to the color chart; put them in their respective swirling bowls.  Get your wooden skewer ready (the throw away wooden kind for kabobs; every grocery store has them).

I did this room temperature, it gives you a lot more time to work.  Lye and oils .. both room temp.  Have a whisk, SB, and a ladel ready to go, along with your FO.

This is a combination swirl, part of it is in the pot, part of it in the mold, that way you get the fine swirls on top and the color goes all the way through.  Add your lye to oils ... DO NOT use a stick blender.  Trace will come too quickly.  As soon as your soap goes from translucent to that milky look, you must separate out, but don't forget the FO.  Use the ladel, scoop out some soap into each of your bowls.  After you've done that, hit each bowl with a couple pulses with the SB (don't do too much, just enough to get it mixed).  Make sure you rinse in between hitting each color.  Now you do your in the pot swirl .. pour from various heights all around the pot.  Don't use all your soap batter .. leave some left over.  At this point, the soap should still be at a really light trace.  Take a rubber scraper, and stir your swirl only once around the pot .. pour into your mold.  

Now here's where I'd had problems in the past.  You have to wait until your soap in the bowls is  more thickly traced.  I'd say about a medium trace.  Then you pour the remaining soap batter really close to the top .. don't pour it from far above, otherwise it won't stay on top.  Then you take a the skewer and go to town.  

Thanx so much for the compliments guys, I appreciate it it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you for your clear explanation; think I might go to give it a try next week or so  :wink: Your soap looks gorgeous! Hope to see your cut pics soon


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW!  That's gorgeous, Beachgurl!  Thank you so much for the excellent explanation of how you do your swirls - I've always just messed around, not really knowing the best way to approach them.  This is so helpful!


----------



## digit (Feb 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for the directions beachgurl!! I must give this a try.

Digit


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2009)

Beachgurl - thank you very much.  You put it so clearly and I can now visualise just what to do.  I am so please you are allowing us to learn from your experience!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Feb 12, 2009)

Beachgurl - that is gorgeous and what a wonderful explanation on how to do it....I'm really looking forward to seeing the cut pictures....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are the cut pics


----------



## starduster (Feb 13, 2009)

*Perfect*

Mistress of Swirl   
That is really really good.


----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely fabulous!!!

Tanya


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautifully described & beautiful swirls! Colour combo is striking


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!   I didn't think it was possible for them to be any more beautiful than when they were in the mold, but the cut bars are gorgeous!  Wow.  I have soap envy.


----------



## rszuba (Feb 13, 2009)

cool beans, look great.


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanx guys


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful....thank you!


----------



## surf girl (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow.  Me likes!


----------



## barefootbody (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh thanks so much for the great & detailed instructions! I've been trying to learn swirls myself & you've really helped.

How long did it take you to make yours so beautiful??

Barefoot


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 14, 2009)

It took me about 2 years (since I actively started trying to swirl)     I guess I was just slow to learn, and the first year I was  making soap I didn't even bother to try.


----------



## Jody (Feb 14, 2009)

> It took me about 2 years (since I actively started trying to swirl)  I guess I was just slow to learn, and the first year I was making soap I didn't even bother to try.



Thanks for telling beachgurl.  There's hope for me yet!!!!!


----------



## Godiva (May 8, 2009)

beachgurl said:
			
		

> It took me about 2 years (since I actively started trying to swirl)     I guess I was just slow to learn, and the first year I was  making soap I didn't even bother to try.



I'm the same way, didn't try swirling for the longest time.  Now am slow to learn.  I do the room temp thing too, and last night tried swirling - didn't turn out - soap got hard too quick.  Thanks to your explanation, I see the error of my ways and am going to try your method. (I stickblended too much!!)

Hope I can learn to be successful like you.

BTW, your soap looks divine.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 8, 2009)

Mistress of swirl is right!!!! Wooooooo!


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

Beach Gurl, those are  GORGEOUS!!  I love that color combo.  Everytime I see it, I love it.  Amazing job!!!!


----------



## AshleyR (May 8, 2009)

Super nice!


----------



## vivcarm (May 8, 2009)

I'm very jealous!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

One of the prettiest swirls I have seen , love the colors.


----------



## eucalypta (May 9, 2009)

In the cut bars the swirl even seems more beautiful 
Lovely colours and a delicious scent!


----------

